# Richard Smyth on Henry Cooke’s commitment to the Westminster Confession



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2020)

But if ever a man was justified in being keenly sensitive to the honour of the Westminster Confession of Faith, that man was Henry Cooke. He had waged a long and arduous war for that venerable document. It was identified alike with his conflicts and his triumphs.

He had studied its doctrines until they had become a part of his better being. For him it was no mere conglomerate of dogmas, heavy and hard; but rather a fountain of living waters, fresh and bountiful as the grace of that Divine Redeemer whom it placed upon the throne.

For the reference, see Richard Smyth on Henry Cooke’s commitment to the Westminster Confession.


----------

